# Brand new Mahindra Max 22 wont start



## Christy Lalumia (Aug 5, 2018)

This is a brand new tractor. 8 hours of work. The second day it was used. I lowered the bucket, and the rake, shut it off. an hour later when I went to start again It won't even turn over. No Click no nothing. The cluck was depressed, and all the possible options are in Neutral! It's also not the battery I tried to jump it. And the clutch safety switch was checked. I thought maybe I knocked it lose. But nope all snug and good. I just bought this tractor Friday.  I will call the dealer Monday. But in the meantime, if anyone has any suggestions they would be much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members will help maybe more than I can. All kinds of things are possible with a tractor just out of the shipping crate. Low oil safety? Have you checked the owner/operator's manual for a troubleshooting guide? Again. welcome to the forum.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Most likely a Safety switch. The seat switch is the usual culprit (due to a lot of usage). But with such a new tractor, I don't know. Sometimes, modern day batteries go flat dead and you cannot jump them. If you have a voltmeter, check the battery. Do the lights work? How about when you turn the switch to the start position? I once had a battery the measured 12V, but when I put a load on it went straight to zero. Internal problem with the battery I presume.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check the 10amp fuse located in the independent fuse holder next to the main fuses.


----------

